# bobby flay's chimichurri



## smoking shawn86 (Aug 17, 2011)

most of bobby flay recipe's don't interest me but this one caught my eye I'm looking forward to making this on my next day off
[h3]Green Chimichurri:[/h3]
1 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
1/2 cup fresh mint leaves
1/2 cup fresh oregano leaves
1/2 cup canola oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
8 cloves garlic
 
1 1/2 pounds skirt steak, cut crosswise into 3 pieces
 
[h3]Smokey Red Chimichurri:[/h3]
1 cup finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon pureed chipotle in adobo
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
 
Flat-leaf parsley leaves, for garnish


----------



## michael ark (Aug 17, 2011)

Sound good to me


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks good to me, I actually like his recipes he uses alot of chiles which works for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

I like him...


----------

